# Saw from a mile off: Disney+ crashed (burns?) on rollout



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Add to the list of 'not a good idea' that I think everybody in the streaming world saw as a major multi-train wreak, trying to full launch today resulted in exactly what folks expected. See multiple news stories.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm watching Star Wars at the moment.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I watched all 3 Iron Man movies today. Some of the menu's had issues but the search function worked fine and was able to get to everything I wanted to today.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems like people that signed up a few months ago for the 2 and 3 year deal are having issues. I just got three emails with my supposed 6 digit email verification code. Downside is that the code is only good for 15 minutes. I'm guessing these are the codes from when I tried logging in 6 hours ago so they are no good. As I've been saying for awhile, they should have released the apps a long time ago and just dumped people to countdown clock after they signed in.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Getteau said:


> Seems like people that signed up a few months ago for the 2 and 3 year deal are having issues. I just got three emails with my supposed 6 digit email verification code. Downside is that the code is only good for 15 minutes. I'm guessing these are the codes from when I tried logging in 6 hours ago so they are no good. As I've been saying for awhile, they should have released the apps a long time ago and just dumped people to countdown clock after they signed in.


I signed up a few months ago for the 3 year $4 per month deal. I had one minor issue today that resolved itself after about an hour or so. So far it's been excellent running on ATV 4k, 2 FireTV Stick 4ks, 2 Nvidia Shields, 2 Toshiba FireTV Edition TVs, an iPhone, and an iPad. As far as major first day launches this one is going pretty well for me.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

I think classifying it as a "major multi-train wreck" is exaggerating just a little bit. The login issues have been unfortunate, and potentially avoidable. But it's far from a disaster.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like their email validation system finally caught up and I was able to get a code and get logged in. Even after being in the queue for almost 6 hours, I was never able to get through to an agent on their chat system.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> I signed up a few months ago for the 3 year $4 per month deal. I had one minor issue today that resolved itself after about an hour or so. So far it's been excellent running on ATV 4k, 2 FireTV Stick 4ks, 2 Nvidia Shields, 2 Toshiba FireTV Edition TVs, an iPhone, and an iPad. As far as major first day launches this one is going pretty well for me.


On my AppleTV it was just install the app and used the email/password I had on d23.com it and all worked fine. No validation code or anything else was needed.

On my Roku it installed and let me log in but it wasn't actually working well from it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

It took me a little while this morning to get everything up and running this morning, but I was able to get all my devices updated and working fine by about 9:00 CST. I have 2 Apple TV's, 2 Roku Sticks, 2 Roku TV's and 3 LG OLED's that needed to be updated and they all work fine. The only problem I have, and it is a minor one I'll admit, is that there is no Thor or Captain America icon to customize my profile ! 
Picture quality on both my Roku sticks and Apple TV's with 4K and HDR is excellent. For 5 bucks/month that I paid for the 3 year deal, I am well satisfied.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Problems made the evening news on Disney owned abc. Obviously, folks milage may vary, some not seeing much of any probs, others seeing massive failures. A 'soft' launch may have been a better way to go, like other services have done.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Should have done people who signed up in august and before two weeks ago and anyone from September to November last week and then open to everyone else this week...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I watched Captain Marvel, Rogue One, an episode of Runaways, and the Christmas movie Noelle (cute) - all in 4K.
I had probably 18-20 dropouts during those hours. Not too surprising I think. It will most likely get better as the initial rush wears off.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I signed up a few months ago for the 3 year $4 per month deal. I had one minor issue today that resolved itself after about an hour or so. So far it's been excellent running on ATV 4k, 2 FireTV Stick 4ks, 2 Nvidia Shields, 2 Toshiba FireTV Edition TVs, an iPhone, and an iPad. As far as major first day launches this one is going pretty well for me.


We have used the app and had no problems. Good picture. Kinda wish we hadn't bought most of the movies I see listed on this app.

Rich


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Rich said:


> We have used the app and had no problems. Good picture. Kinda wish we hadn't bought most of the movies I see listed on this app.


There's still a part of me that likes to have physical media of my most-enjoyable movies and shows on hand. We pay for content that we'll never own. As enjoyable as the access is, it could all go away, also.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> There's still a part of me that likes to have physical media of my most-enjoyable movies and shows on hand. We pay for content that we'll never own. As enjoyable as the access is, it could all go away, also.


Not physical. Bought them on iTunes. Had hundreds of DVDs a few years ago and gave them all away. Kinda like what happened with tapes and CDs. Not planning on building up another pile of discs that I'm gonna give away. I just found almost two hundred more DVDs in a rack the other day. Have to find a home for them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> There's still a part of me that likes to have physical media of my most-enjoyable movies and shows on hand. We pay for content that we'll never own. As enjoyable as the access is, it could all go away, also.


When Apple TVs went 4K iTunes upgraded most of the movies we had in our library to 4K. Upgrade cost nothing. Perhaps they will future proof all movies bought from them.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

As a youngster I went to the movies at least once a week. I worked as a movie usher in my college years and really enjoyed that job. In later life, though, I have purchased a total of three DVD's and rented perhaps a dozen more.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

All kinds of reviews over the last couple days, most that are not simply repeating disney press releases are heavy in the rollout criticism. 

And then today many news outlets are reporting that folks brand new 3 day old accounts are being hacked and sold on the open market.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

1948GG said:


> Add to the list of 'not a good idea' that I think everybody in the streaming world saw as a major multi-train wreak, trying to full launch today resulted in exactly what folks expected. See multiple news stories.


_Yawn._

Anyone who has played _World of Warcraft_, _Simcity _(2013), _Diablo 3_ (and it's infamous Error 37), _Anarchy Online_, or Steam & _Half Life 2_, _The Division_, or any major online game at launch are familiar with server load issues. _Disney+_ is no different where reality exceeds expectations.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone get a free year of Disney+ from Verizon?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone get a free year of Disney+ from Verizon?


Yep, got mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone get a free year of Disney+ from Verizon?


Yes, it popped up a few days ago. I jumped on the offer.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

How about a free year of Amazon Prime from Frontier FiOS? I got that offer a couple days ago. I called support to verify the offer was genuine. It was but will take 4-6 weeks to process. Apparently very slow computers!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Couple of pronouncements yesterday from the 'mouse house'; first, Disney+ management has admitted that 'bad/poor programming' resulted in the rocky rollout, and second, that the account stealing is the fault not of disney but of the individual account holders. 

Sounds to me like a typical political explanation, admit to the most obvious while obfuscating another part. Eventually the truth will out.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems like pretty much common sense with both statements. A few months from now nobody will care about the roll out problem. How can stealing not be the fault of the individual account holders?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Seems like pretty much common sense with both statements. A few months from now nobody will care about the roll out problem. How can stealing not be the fault of the individual account holders?


I agree, the one article I read on the account theft said it was because people were using credentials that had already been leaked from other places. You can't blame that one on Disney.


----------

